# Wie bekomme ich diesen Effekt in Photoshop hin?



## Dominik Haubrich (16. Mai 2014)

Diese Frage wurde uns von Claudia übermittelt...



> Hallo ich brauche eure Hilfe,
> könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, wie ich so ein Bild hinbekomme im Photoshop:
> 
> Hintergrund transparent gespiegelt und Vordergrund scharf gestellt (schicke ein Beispiel mit)
> ...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Claudia,
lern Photoshop. Sorry aber das kann ich mir grad nicht verkneifen.

Als Stichpunkte:
- Freistellen
- Ebene transformieren
- Entsättigen
- Ebenendeckkraft

Denn das sind alles Photoshopgrundlagen.
http://helpx.adobe.com/de/photoshop.html

Tutorials zum Thema Freistellen findest du aber auch hier auf Tutorials.de genügend.

Viele Grüße


----------

